# Can anyone recommend a Vet in Benicassim please



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Travelling back to Bilbao on 16th November 2014. Does anyone know of a Vet in Benicassim. I have found four addressess/tel nos. but would like a personal recommendation please.

Many thanks


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Blade

Can't help with a specific vet

But we take the hound from hell to which ever is convenient 

Sometimes we pay more 

But in the great scheme of things it makes little difference

He only needs a worming tablet

Take a chance. On the one that fits your plans

A passport is all he needs :wink: :wink: 

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this any help?

http://goo.gl/maps/8D9px

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

